# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A do shkoni ne votime ?

## EuroStar1

Une jam i zhgenjyer qe pas viteve 97 me politikanet tane qe vetem premtojne, dhe qe nga ajo kohe nuk kam shkuar me te votoj. 

Po ti si do veprosh ?

----------


## the admiral

absolutisht JO.
eshte si te shkoj per te zgjedhur se cilit m.ut i vie era me e mire.

----------


## Linda5

Une do pres 2033 :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe: 

As me mer malli me shku me votu per kto plehra.

----------


## Endri_

Se di a do jem ne tr me 8 maj se kom nji rruge Gjermanie  :perqeshje: 
Por po qellova knej do votoj , do votoj per t'keqen me t'vogel edhe pse i m** jane te dyja palet. Por edhe ta lesh vendin ne dore te militanteve eshte gjynah ,kshu qe PO, DO VOTOJ  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Po,Star Po duhet votuar!Cdo ndryshim kerkon vote!Pastaj eshte detyre e cdo qytetari apo shtetasi votimi!

----------


## EuroStar1

> Po,Star Po duhet votuar!Cdo ndryshim kerkon vote!Pastaj eshte detyre e cdo qytetari apo shtetasi votimi!


Mjafton pergjigja e admiralit



> absolutisht JO.
> eshte si te shkoj per te zgjedhur se cilit m.ut i vie era me e mire.

----------


## landi45

po qa me votu kot,,,,,

voten ta vjedhin ,,,,

keshtu pse me humb kohe kot me bo sikur voton,,,,


kur ata votojne vete

----------


## drague

1988 ka qene hera e fundit qe kam votu.

rrofte partia

----------


## Zoti Basha

as ne 8 maj as kurre me. vota eshte miratim per organizaten mafioze qe njohim si shtet

----------


## Aksinja

Sigurisht që do shkoj të votoj, në qoftë se nuk shkoj ekziston mundësia që atë flet votimi timen ta plotësoj dikush tjetër, a nqs shkoj  e nxjer fletën e pa vlefshme dhe del jasht numërimit , pra nuk ka mundësi manipulimi me votën time, nuk shof ndonjë kandidat që të meritoj votën, megjithatë do marr pjes në  votime

----------


## PINK

Po do shkoj. Vota eshte sekret.

----------


## martini1984

> Sigurisht që do shkoj të votoj, në qoftë se nuk shkoj ekziston mundësia që atë flet votimi timen ta plotësoj dikush tjetër, a nqs shkoj  e nxjer fletën e pa vlefshme dhe del jasht numërimit , pra nuk ka mundësi manipulimi me votën time, nuk shof ndonjë kandidat që të meritoj votën, megjithatë do marr pjes në  votime


Teknikisht mire e keni juve,por ai votimi i juaj nuk vlen(sorry,me kupton besoj).
Por per vete votoj 100% kundra Sale Berishes.
Ai nuk merr pjese por ani.

----------


## Meriamun

Si votuat si nuk votuat votat i merr Sala  :ngerdheshje: 

kshuqe me vjen keq

----------


## Endri_

> Si votuat si nuk votuat votat i merr Sala 
> 
> kshuqe me vjen keq


Me kujtove Gary Lineker (Ish futbollist i famshem anglez) ku thoshte...

Futbolli eshte nje loje me 22 lojtar qe vrapojne ne fushe ,luajne top ,ku eshte dhe nje arbiter dhe ne fund fiton gjithmone Gjermania .lol

Kshu dhe puna votave ne shqiperi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Aksinja

> Teknikisht mire e keni juve,por ai votimi i juaj nuk vlen(sorry,me kupton besoj).
> Por per vete votoj 100% kundra Sale Berishes.
> Ai nuk merr pjese por ani.


e di që nuk vlen por të paktën nuk lejoj që me fletën e votimit timen të bëhen dallavere më mir e nxjer të pavlefshme se sa ta lë bosh e komisionerët ta plotësojn sipas dëshirës

----------


## Brari

votoni lul bashen te shpetoj populli nga mafiozi ed ruc dhe bllokqenet rreth tyre.

----------


## loneeagle

jam kurioze per ata qe ndodhen ne shqiperi cfare ka premtuar ky kandidati qe thote brari te votojme? une as qe e marr me mundimin te lexoj lajmet shqiptare.

----------


## EuroStar1

Luli akoma nuk i ka shpenzuar miljonat qe vodhi tek autostrada Durres- Kukes. Ti mbaroj nje here ato , pastaj shohim a do ja japim voten apo jo

----------


## Dr.Qendro

Do votoj per Edi Ramen, kuc maloket!

----------


## Gogi

> po qa me votu kot,,,,,
> 
> voten ta vjedhin ,,,,
> 
> keshtu pse me humb kohe kot me bo sikur voton,,,,
> 
> 
> kur ata votojne vete


Voto te pakten, qe te behet me interesant  :Lulja3:

----------

